# Honda HS70



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi everyone! I am new to the forum and am researching for the snowblower that I think will perform the best for my needs. I am really more interested in looking at an older, more simple design. I have found a few honda tracked snowblowers on craiglist and wanted to get opinions on the HS 55 and HS70 models from the mid 80's. The machines seem to be very well built and look to be in excellent condition for their age. I just want an engine that will be bullet proof if taken care of and don't need all the fancy bells and whistles on a machine. My driveway at our new house is roughly 20' wide and approximately 40'. I will have 2 vehicles that will be kept outside and will be occupying that space so its really not all that big of an area at all. We are located at approximately 2800' elevation and do receive significant snowfalls at times (we still get lake effect snow even though we are in western MD). I like the idea of a tracked machine for those more significant snowfalls and both the HS 55 and HS70 are listed for $500. Any input would be appreciated. Or if there are any other machines that would meet my criteria and for less than $500, I am all ears. I have a brand new Ariens Classic 24 that someone bought last year and is selling for $450 locally. But it just looks more cheaply built than these old Hondas.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the problem with older Honda's like the hs50-55-70-80 is that some parts are obsolete. usually critical parts that cost a fortune on ebay. 

I have older models and they are built like TANKS and very rarely fail. however i also have donor machines that i picked up real cheap in case i need those obsolete parts like the friction disk, tranny parts , and/or the auger tranny and shafts etc. Everything else practically you can get from on online outlet like boats.net or partstree. there are several cheaper options than Honda.

with that drive I would look for a good used 828 or 928. all the parts are still available. usually spring and summer is best time to buy. you can find them anywhere from 500-1000 that time of year but you have to know what to look for in a good used blower. fall , the prices start going up.

good luck and welcome to the right place.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF jefflac02

.


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> the problem with older Honda's like the hs50-55-70-80 is that some parts are obsolete. usually critical parts that cost a fortune on ebay.
> 
> I have older models and they are built like TANKS and very rarely fail. however i also have donor machines that i picked up real cheap in case i need those obsolete parts like the friction disk, tranny parts , and/or the auger tranny and shafts etc. Everything else practically you can get from on online outlet like boats.net or partstree. there are several cheaper options than Honda.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I kinda figured the parts were going to be scarce and expensive. they just looked like beasts


----------

